# Nissan Pulsar VZR



## Hogan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,
My bro was telling me that the pulsar vzr is the quickest 1.6 litre car ever built, is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it sure didn't have the GA16.

it is SR16VE n1 powered iirc.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Which equals pretty damn fast compared to a GA16 powered car.


----------

